# Gardasee



## Aal (18. November 2004)

Ich werde nächstes Jahr am Gardasee sein. Natürlich kommen die Ruten auch mit, sonst wäre es ja kein richtiger Urlaub:q 
Habt ihr schon mal am Gardasee geangelt? Könnt ihr mir vielleicht irgendwelche besonderheiten über den See nennen und mir sagen, welche Fischarten dort am besten zu fangen sind?


----------



## Karstein (19. November 2004)

*AW: Gardasee*

Hallo Aal,

ich war seinerzeit am Gardasee zum Windsurfing und hatte natürlich auch ein interessiertes Auge auf die Angelmöglichkeiten dort. Ich konnte sogar ein paar Weißfische im flachen Uferbereich sichten, sahen mir nach Döbeln oder Ähnlichem aus.

Leider ist der See, so klar er ausschaut, zumindest im nördlichen Teil nicht unbelastet (immer noch zahlreiche Einleitungen plus der Arco, der einigen Dreck mit sich trägt). Und bei der Frage an den Hotelier, wie es um die Fische stünde, winkte dieser ab und sagte, die guten alten Fangzeiten seien schon lange vorbei...

Aber vielleicht gibt es ja in näherer Umgebung ein paar Flüsse und Seen, wo du unserem Hobby nachgehen kannst?

ToiToi bei deiner Suche

Karsten


----------



## rivercarp (20. November 2004)

*AW: Gardasee*

Hallo Aal wo biste genau am Gardasee!!!! DIREKT IM See kannste schöne Döbel beim schleppen mit 5-7cm Rappalas fangen im Auslauf is eigentlich alles vertreten sogar Waller sind dort!!

                                          Gr.Günter


----------



## Aal (20. November 2004)

*AW: Gardasee*

Ich bin in der Nähe von Malcesine.


----------



## Karstein (21. November 2004)

*AW: Gardasee*

@ Aal: ich war in Torbole, sozusagen die (Surfer)-Stadt davor. Herrliche Ecke!

@ Rivercarp: das mit den Welsen wusste ich noch nicht, hast dazu ein paar Infos? Wo/ wie?


----------



## drogba (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gardasee*

ich war schon oft lago maggiore weil ein bekannter dort wohnt bin so 2-3 mal im jarh da abner der garder see ist aj nicht weit weg deshalb werden dort die selben fische bzw. montagen gefischt.döbel(cavedano)werden am meisten auf grund gefangen am besten mit lebendem köderfisch angeboten am tiroler hölzl.neben den döbeln sind barsche in sehr gute und grosser stückzahl vorhanden.aale werden im sommer meistens an anlege stelle mit wurm auf grund gefangen.hecht hab ich leider noch nicht gefangen dafür aber viele zander gefangen alle vom schleppen mit dem boot. besonders (ich weis nicht wann du hinfährst) lohnt sich das angeln bei klatem wetter auf seeforellen entweder mit nem downrigger und nem 5 cm wobbler oder vom ufer aus mit ner grossen drennan lofter pose und nem kleinen köderfisch drann(alborelle).vorallem ist es ein verusch wert in den umligenden flüsschen auf bachforelle zu angeln oder im forellen see sein glück veruschen man fängt dort besser als bei uns da die fische schon meistens am vorabend eingesetzt werden.was rivercarp schreibt mit den wobblern stimmt nur zum teil man fängt mit ihnen nur im früjrah so ab april bis anfang oder mitte juni.


----------



## Aal (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gardasee*

Klingt ja nicht schlecht, wie ist das da denn mit Spinnfischen? Habe gehört, dass das eigentlich nur vom Boot aus erfolgreich ist. Geht das nicht auch vom Ufer?


----------



## drogba (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gardasee*

ja barsche vom ufer aus döbel wie gesagt auch und wenn du ein zufluss findest wie z.b am lag magiore fliest die tresa in den lago sind da sicher auch forellen .rapfen jedoch sieht leider schlecht aus habe noch nie einen da gefangen aber wenn du kurz vor der dämmerung an einen von vielen anlege stelle bist hörst in etwa 20 meter immer wieder grosse fische aufs wasser klatschen ich weis leider nicht welche das sind aber ien versuch ist es ja wert. wann fährste denn da hin


----------



## Aal (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gardasee*

Ich bin Ende April nächsten Jahres da.


----------

